# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  drobne krostki na ciele

## aros5

Witam mam pytanie od jakiegoś czasu mam drobne krostki na ciele lekko zaczerwienione nie wiem od czego mogą być  pjie wapno i biore alerteks jednak uczulenie nie znika martwie sie i zastanawiam się nad udaniem do  alergolog a?

----------

